# Any Suggestions On How To Avoid Fork Hits?



## Rocky (Jul 7, 2011)

More specifically, I have a problem shooting big rocks gangster style!

It seems that gravity pulls the rock down, hitting the lower fork. I am thinking of changing my flatband attachment style from outside the forks to inside the forks.

Will this help, or will I only damage my flatbands now, in addition to my fork?


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

some will say twist the pouch but there are many other ways ,, someone will chip in soon with more knowledge


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Practice, practice, practice, then practice some more. Wider, taller forks may help. A bigger pouch may help. Stronger bands may help. Nothing will help more than practice.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

DON'T cant the forks. Keep them level and even for equal band tension.Check yourself in a mirror or video. Have a friend check.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Post a pic of your set up, if you can. No, I don't believe changing your set up from outside the fork to inside the fork will help in your situation. I believe as Henry stated that your forks are not wide enough. Try attach them for over the top, if you wanted to try something else to solve this.

LGD


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

maybe the rocks are too heavy for your bands/tubes . or bands length to your draw is not sufficient . try shooting with the forks somewhere between vertical and gangster positions , 45* . and go from there .


----------



## 39699661 (Mar 2, 2011)

pouch material and the method of release pouch


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

How you attach the bands makes a big difference. With flat bands, once they're attached, they usually form an upward or downward facing trough.... so long as the trough is upward facing, you can shoot large ammo and narrow forks with no worries... as the ammo will mostly pass above the forks.

That's how I can shoot paintballs, or even rocks using a fairly narrow fork interior.






And here's the layout for banding... pay attention to the second method as it applies to your situation, instead of snapping into the topslots you'd simply tie them on:


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I forgot to show this video as well... it shows how bands act in slow motion, so you can get an idea of what's going on:






Note that twisting the pouch or not twisting the pouch is not nearly as important as how the bands are attached.... basically the higher the attachment point and the trough facing the right way are the easiest ways to insure no fork hits.


----------



## Rocky (Jul 7, 2011)

I am shooting two Seal Sniper sling shots. My first shot on my single theraband flatband tied outside the forks was with a prune sized rock. Shot it smack into the base of my thumb! That was a few months ago, and I've mostly been shooting 1/2" white marbles at paper targets with no problems since then.

My second Seal Sniper has double theraband flatbands, originally also tied to the outside of the forks. I read that these more powerful, hunting style bands are better to use with heavy ammo, so I tried a large, prune sized rock again. At least I missed my hand this time! Bounced off my forks, though!

So I tried re-tying the bands inside the forks. It works fine with marbles, but I have been chicken to try the big rock again!

I did try shooting over the top tie down style for a while, but I was getting hand slaps, so I stopped that folly!

Thanks for your replies and videos!


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

i heard somewhere that you should notdrawtoo far becauseitwillcause air turbulence whenshooting rocks.sorry phoneis havingissues typing.


----------



## Rocky (Jul 7, 2011)

I hold my seal sniper in my right hand, three fingers of my left hand surrounding the pouch/marble, thumb down. My left eye has better vision and I sight along the upper band as it's held by my left hand up near my left eye. I always wear eye protection!

I use the "face walking" technique described by Chief AJ to correct my aim for missed shots.


----------



## Rocky (Jul 7, 2011)

My first hand shot was with a large, irregular and pointy shaped rock. Ouch!









My more recent mishap was with a large, but smooth oval shaped rock. I was a little timid and didn't pull the double theraband bands back too far. I wonder if low initial velocity and gravity tugging this beefy rock down was why it wacked into the bottom fork (gangster-style shooting).

If I pulled it back really far, either the extra velocity will boogie past the fork before gravity has a chance to pull the rock down an inch or two, or not, and I can kiss my thumb goodby!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

It's very possible that gravity was just to great.... I'll tell you what, most of my designs are designed for precision shooting with lead or steel so you can confidently take small game or shoot targets very well..... BUT... I do have a few that I've made that are for real primitive type shooting... where the precision necessary to light a match isn't there, but you do have the ability to shoot mini boulders and BIG lead.
I've got a lot of orders to do first, but sometime this week probably near the end I'll introduce and show how the "SquatchShot" works... It might be exactly what you're looking for.


----------

